# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Soda (Coke, Dr. Pepper, Mountain Dew)

## WintersTale

Don't try to convince me to quit drinking these...

But are there any negative health effects, if you drink them every now and then, as compared to every day?

----------


## CeCe

I would think the key is moderation.

----------


## Antidote

They're just more sources of caffeine.

----------


## Chantellabella

You said you drank them in moderation so I don't think it would be bad. 

I used to drink Diet Mt Dew everyday. Lots. Before that, it was Diet coke. It was these soft drinks that started me gaining weight. I drank them to self medicate my ADHD. Since I started back up with my ADHD medicine, I'm down to drinking only a few sips each day. When I drank sodas I was in a constant state of dehydration because I rarely drank water. They could never find a vein when I needed to give blood due to being so dehydrated. Also, I worried about my teeth wearing down from the acid. Now that I'm drinking lots more water, I'm losing the lbs I gained and I physically feel better. I still drink the water from bottles (bottled water) because I'm oral fixated but I physically feel better.

----------


## WintersTale

Yeah, the key is moderation.

I need to cut down my coffee intake as well.

----------


## Yellow

I drink Coke every now and then, and I dont drink much caffeine otherwise. Yes I agree that moderation is key

----------


## sanspants

> Yeah, the key is moderation.
> 
> I need to cut down my coffee intake as well.



Dude, same here. I probably drink 10 cups of coffee per night, and at least ~40oz of soda. I absolutely hate drinking water. I consume plenty of it but it doesn't quench my thirst and never has. Chronic allergies and hypoglycemia have something to do with my drinkage.... Soda cuts right through sinus drainage and stops my coughs as well as bumping my sugar back to the normal range, and coffee helps me concentrate. So the stuff may not be good for me, but it helps me function. I just have to keep a toothbrush handy.

----------


## Koalafan

If its every once and awhile you should be fine. I had to quit drinking soda all together though cause it was just getting rediculous lol. I was having mountain dew every night before I went to bed so that was that with soda all together. Im a sugar junkie so moderating soda use is almost impossible for me  :Tongue:

----------


## Matty

I cut out all drinks apart from water and alcoholic drinks. But the Alcohol is being cut out next year. So I will be down to water. not a bad thing.

----------


## jsgt

In the past month or so, I've nearly stopped drinking soda. Dr. Pepper didn't last long around here! I think I developed an addiction because I would get headaches if I didn't drink soda. After a glass, the headache would slowly go away. Since stopping the drinks, there aren't really any noticeable withdraw symptoms...but I feel better knowing that I'm not putting my body through that anymore. For years, I used my body to turn Dr.Pepper into yellow water, but I'm done with it(other than once a month or so) and am looking forward to the changes(if there are any).

----------


## WintersTale

I don't see soda as a bad thing, but I definitely see how it can be a negative effect.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I don't see soda as a bad thing, but I definitely see how it can be a negative effect.



I started back up on my ADD meds (Strattera) and in one month I finally kicked sodas all together. That was an amazing feat for me because I was drinking almost 6 diet mt dews a day. I dropped 16 lbs this month with no soda. I always thought I was ok with diet drinks, but then a dr told me that the special sweetener made me crave carbohydrates. I was using the soda as a self medicator to help me focus and not drive everybody crazy with my constant talking - it calmed me down. So when I went back on my medicine, I not only didn't crave soda, but now it tastes funny. On the first day of taking it I could only stomach about a half a soda. Then it just got less and less where I only took one or two sips during the day. I've gone a week without it now and drink a lot more water. That's probably helped with the weight loss also.

----------


## FracturedMoonlight

I cut out soda long ago, but I remember Cherry Coke and Dr. Pepper being my favourites. I think I'll have a soda once a year, but very rarely. I remember my mom took me to this hot dog place (Not a fan lol), and all they offered was soda or beer, so I got a Cherry Coke. It was good. Normally I don't have a taste for it, which is for the best I think, the only way I'm able to keep away from it. Moderation is best, shouldn't have to completely cut out the things you enjoy in life ^^

----------


## WineKitty

I am highly addicted to Diet Dr pepper.  I know its a horrible, bubbly chemical drink that I should not be consuming.  Ohhhh but it's so damn good.... ;D

----------


## Fallen18

yeah my science teacher said it's like drinking DrainO lol which I believe plus it ruins your teeth. We aren't really meant to be drinking that stuff b/c our bodies can't process it properly. Also there's belief that the diet sodas, and splenda cause Cancer. We had a assembly on that a few days ago. In moderation you should be fine but I understand and share your love for sodas.

----------


## Monotony

I drink Dr Pepper by the Olympic swimming pool and I'm perfectly fine.

----------


## Hannahstrange

*sips her coke as she reads everything*

----------


## billius

Try and find some with as little fructose as possible, fructose is the most unhealthy sugar. Glucose might lead to insulin problems or weight gain. Fructose causes all sorts of problems, avoid it whenever possible

----------


## NoromyxO

Ever since visiting New York, Ive started to prefer Pepsi, especially Pepsi Max. And I won't drink the others unless its Pepsi. I never noticed a taste difference before, but I do now!
I find that Cola has a more gas taste, too much of the carbon dioxide and not enough of the actual coke flavouring, sugar, citrus oils, cinnamon, vanilla and acidic flavourant.

----------


## Harpuia

I'm almost entirely iced tea now and if I drink a soda, it's gotta be a Pibb Xtra.   ::):

----------


## KelseyLeann

Well besides really ruining your teeth? Im sure there are a lot. Drinking lots of sugar and caffeine isnt really great for you. It could make you fat, is bad for your kidneys. Im sure lots more. I drink soda all the time anyways.. my teeth are fucked. But I don't really care enough as I should.

----------


## Monotony

> Well besides really ruining your teeth? Im sure there are a lot. Drinking lots of sugar and caffeine isnt really great for you. It could make you fat, is bad for your kidneys. Im sure lots more. I drink soda all the time anyways.. my teeth are fucked. But I don't really care enough as I should.



My teeth are more fucked from dentists screwing around with them trying to make money. Two of my molars are constantly sore because they decided oh there's nothing on the x-ray at all... You have a cavity! And another tooth is half missing because they "saw" a little spot on the back of it grinded it out and fucked the tooth up.

----------


## Leary

Dr. Pepper and Big Red, which tastes like bubblegum for some reason.

----------

